# HELP. Paint Tool Sai won't save?? [edit, fixed with solution]



## no no (Jul 25, 2018)

The worst part is this is a commission I was working on and I'm desperate to like, not lose all of it and stuff. I have some (most) of it saved as a .sai, but I'm now extremely concerned I won't be able to save ANY .sai file, which makes what I have useless.

Currently, Sai will not save it as anything besides a .psd, but I did not have a psd open or anything before trying to save this as a .sai. It had saved several times as a .sai while I was working on it.


Things I have tried so far:
- activating the administrator mode without restarting Sai (didn't work)
- opening up another file and trying to save it (didn't work)
- saving onto an external hard drive (didn't work)

-------

EDIT: the problem has been fixed. Here is how I fixed it. 
1. Saved the file as a .psd onto external harddrive, away from where I keep other .sai files. 
2. Closed Sai. 
3. Changed Sai permissions to 'run as admin' and '98/ME compatibility' 
4. To make sure I wouldn't lose my picture in case Sai corrupted the .psd, I opened it in GIMP 2.0 and saved it as another psd and also as a .png. This was just a cautionary step. 
5. Opened up Sai and opened up the .psd file. 
6. Saved the .psd file as a .sai, on top of the corrupted .sai file. 
7. ???? Profit I guess


----------

